# BBS VZ 5x112 18"x8.5" ET54



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

There's a guy offering me a set of used BBS VZ 5x112 18"x8.5" ET54 that I just barely see in a few pictures. It sounds like a fair deal, but I had never heard or saw those wheels in such specs.

Would anyone of you be so kind to corroborate the legit of the wheels or at least point me in the right direction?

I really appreciate your help!

:beer:


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

No one...?

Please help!


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh my... Does really anybody will throw me a line...?


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Do you have pictures of the VZs? BBS VZs are actually not very common. The VZs that I have personally come across that are 5x112 are all 18x8 and are all et37. He might have measured incorrectly and instead of measuring bead to bead he measured lip to lip.


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

Clun9 said:


> Do you have pictures of the VZs? BBS VZs are actually not very common. The VZs that I have personally come across that are 5x112 are all 18x8 and are all et37. He might have measured incorrectly and instead of measuring bead to bead he measured lip to lip.


I really appreciate your help... and yes, I got the same feeling about it. This are the only pics I got...


































The tires mounted are 225/40 so, that's a reference...

:beer:


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

More info?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

Bumpity bump!

Looking for more input since the wheels are still on sale...


----------



## timztdi (Jan 13, 2013)

Probo said:


> I really appreciate your help... and yes, I got the same feeling about it. This are the only pics I got...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess BBS doesn't stamp the wheels with size and offset like some other wheel manufacturers? Nice wheels though!


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

timztdi said:


> I guess BBS doesn't stamp the wheels with size and offset like some other wheel manufacturers? Nice wheels though!


They do, but not on one piece wheels.


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Most, if not all bbs wheels have the size & offset printed on them somewhere. In this case on the back. The offset listed is very high and unlikely.


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

Well... I just have found out and it's almost true :sly:

The wheels are not BBS VZ, they are BBS RA mostly used in BMWs and the specs are: 5x112 18"x8.5" ET30! :what:

Do you guys think I can use those wheels with such offset in my MK6 Jetta? I think it's too aggressive 

Opinions will certainly be considered...


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

Click my username and search for started threads.....I have brand new in the box OE BBS VZ wheels for sale.....and on the cheap now since I need to move them to fund my MK3 project.

And fitment is 5x112, 18x8, and ET37.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

Here's the link....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ew-set-of-BBS-VZ-wheels-(W8-sport-option)-NYC


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you! I really appreciate your extraordinary offer, but it's still a lot of money for me, need to consider shipping and custom taxes :banghead:

If for any reazon your price go insanely low, let me know...


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you also sure those are 5x112 then?

18x8.5 et 30 will be fine on your mkvi if your willing to drop tire size


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Or aren't low


----------

